# 74 Georgia Counties Cannot Produce Original Ballot Images



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look. 










						VoterGA: 74 Georgia counties can’t produce original ballot images from 2020 election
					

A new press conference from the dedicated election integrity organization VoterGA has found that 74 Georgia counties cannot produce the original ballot images from the 2020 presidential election. VoterGA is also the same organization that is hitting the State of Georgia with a lawsuit that aims...




					rsbnetwork.com


----------



## pknopp (Nov 16, 2021)

3....2....1.......lawsuit dismissed.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

pknopp said:


> 3....2....1.......lawsuit dismissed.




Surprisingly enough I agree with you,.. because people are literally that stupid.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2021)

"Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"









						Posts misrepresent impact of missing ballot images in Georgia
					

CLAIM: The fact that some Georgia counties cannot produce the original electronic ballot images from the 2020 election indicates that election fraud took place. Now the state has no way to verify that the ballots are legitimate reflections of what went through the machines.




					apnews.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/ENDTHREAD]


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So where's the photographic evidence and counted three times or audited three times?






Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> [/ENDTHREAD]





Don't you dare!!! You better not be speaking literally. This thread isn't anything against the rules.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Right Side News
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				









> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall, we rate Right Side News Questionable based on extreme right-wing bias, promotion of propaganda, and a pants on fire ruling by an IFCN fact check.*


----------



## pknopp (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So where's the photographic evidence and counted three times or audited three times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 States are done appeasing the cult.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 16, 2021)

That there was massive cheating in GA is undeniable.

Zionist 911 W "Biden Republican" Brad Raffensberger is one of the worst liars in American history.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 16, 2021)

2016 stolen
2020 not stolen

Leftards are funny.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> That there was massive cheating in GA is undeniable.




That's why the libs deny it. That's all they can do because they can never win with their counter arguments,.. if they even have any that is.


----------



## LaDairis (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> That's why the libs deny it. That's all they can do because they can never win with their counter arguments,.. if they even have any that is.




You call the LIBS.

When you miss there, you let them continue.

"Libs" = Zionist 911 W "Biden Republicans"

Raffensberger
W
Cheney
Bolton
Romney
Pentz
Murkowski

All big supporters of lying about 911, what THE STEAL was really about, stopping DOJ regarding 911 and Global Warming


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> 2016 stolen
> 2020 not stolen
> 
> Leftards are funny.




What's even funnier is they thought that Trump winning was stolen when he turned out to be our best president in history and probably got more people to his rallies than any president ever,.. and then you look at Biden's events.


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

It was a rigged election. There was no 80 million, there is no 80 million who voted for the Corrupt joe.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> It was a rigged election. There was no 80 million, there is no 80 million who voted for the Corrupt joe.





Biden got eighty million people alright, but not by showing their love and support for him.


----------



## Winco (Nov 16, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> It was a rigged election. There was no 80 million, there is no 80 million who voted for the Corrupt joe.


Voter tallies INCREASED in every State for the 2020 election.
I'll say it, the distain for POS trump was so large, that 81 million sane people submitted their ballots for POTUS Biden.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> So where's the photographic evidence and counted three times or audited three times?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  You're misinterpreting why he said that.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You're misinterpreting why he said that.




Which one? I quoted two people there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Which one? I quoted two people there.



  When someone says end thread it means there's no reason to keep responding because someone made a point that makes it clear there's no longer a reason to discuss the matter.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> When someone says end thread it means there's no reason to keep responding because someone made a point that makes it clear there's no longer a reason to discuss the matter.




There was a point somebody else made? A valid one? Really??? Must have missed it.


----------



## pknopp (Nov 16, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> 2016 stolen
> 2020 not stolen
> 
> Leftards are funny.



 2016 not stolen

 2020 not stolen


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> There was a point somebody else made? A valid one? Really??? Must have missed it.



  Or I possibly misread something.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












						Right Side Broadcasting Network (RSBN)
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				





Fake news source.

Can you find the story on Fox News? Fox News is legit.


----------



## TeeDub (Nov 16, 2021)

Anyone who believes old Joe, who didn't leave his basement to campaign got 81 million votes, you are a gullible fool. And we were told Acorn was disbanded for their corrupt ways during the Obama reign, they just split up into local groups to harvest ballots and to make sure the dead voted.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those three counts were done without observation. The people charged with doing that were too far away to see anything. Also Dominion was on site. A serious conflict of interest. Try the whole truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Right Side Broadcasting Network (RSBN)
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


Meaningless in a world where no source is trustworthy.


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Voter tallies INCREASED in every State for the 2020 election.
> I'll say it, the distain for POS trump was so large, that 81 million sane people submitted their ballots for POTUS Biden.



I get it. Anyway for President Trump to lose, even if it takes cheating.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> There was a point somebody else made? A valid one? Really??? Must have missed it.





Lastamender said:


> Those three counts were done without observation. The people charged with doing that were too far away to see anything. Also Dominion was on site. A serious conflict of interest. Try the whole truth.



After the three recounts, Georgia certified it's election for Joe Biden almost a year ago.  I think ya'll should keep up the fight for your old Trumpybear.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Can you find the story on Fox News? Fox News is legit.





LOL do you even hear yourself right now? Boy you leftards really crack me up. It seems like your answer for everything is that it doesn't really exist, doesn't happen, isn't legit,.. as if we're actually going to believe you or something.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> After the three recounts, Georgia certified it's election for Joe Biden almost a year ago.  I think ya'll should keep up the fight for your old Trumpybear.





Just like you keep up the fight for old poopy Joe?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> After the three recounts, Georgia certified it's election for Joe Biden almost a year ago.  I think ya'll should keep up the fight for your old Trumpybear.


How come they will let no one see the original ballots?


----------



## yidnar (Nov 16, 2021)

censorship did more to sway the election in Bidens favor than cheating .... dont know why that isnt as big or bigger story than cheating .


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> How come they will let no one see the original ballots?











						No counterfeit ballots found by Georgia election investigators
					

Election investigators couldn't find the counterfeit ballots that Republican vote-counters said they observed last November, according to a court document filed Tuesday. The report is a setback to an ongoing case seeking to inspect 147,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County.




					www.ajc.com
				












						Judge dismisses Fulton County ballot review case in Georgia | CNN Politics
					

A judge in Georgia on Wednesday dismissed a case that could have paved the way for an audit of Fulton County's ballots, bringing to a close the final outstanding lawsuit challenging Georgia's election results.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> No counterfeit ballots found by Georgia election investigators
> 
> 
> Election investigators couldn't find the counterfeit ballots that Republican vote-counters said they observed last November, according to a court document filed Tuesday. The report is a setback to an ongoing case seeking to inspect 147,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County.
> ...





I don't even need to read the articles to know that isn't answering Lastamender's question.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 16, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Right Side News
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


You disagree TeeDub  ?

Are you going to tell me that Right Side News is objective? Look at some of the other garbage that they publish





__





						News - Right Side Broadcasting Network (RSBN)
					






					rsbnetwork.com


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> No counterfeit ballots found by Georgia election investigators
> 
> 
> Election investigators couldn't find the counterfeit ballots that Republican vote-counters said they observed last November, according to a court document filed Tuesday. The report is a setback to an ongoing case seeking to inspect 147,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County.
> ...


Election officials working for a corrupt SOS investigating anything is a joke. GA. is still fighting to hide the original ballots. Why?


----------



## Winco (Nov 16, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> I get it. Anyway for President Trump to lose, even if it takes cheating.


Free and Fair Election.
Proven.
The "Big Lie" is dead.


Lastamender said:


> Election officials working for a corrupt SOS investigating anything is a joke. GA. is still fighting to hide the original ballots. Why?


3-4 more weeks????
How many extensions you you"Big Lie" people need.

LLLOOOOOLLOOOLOOOLLL

*The Big Lie is Dead.*


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Free and Fair Election.
> Proven.
> The "Big Lie" is dead.
> 
> ...


Your big lie is what passed away. Why can't the original ballots be examined in GA.? Fraud becomes more obvious every day the more they resist transparency.

Proven? How?


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Free and Fair Election.
> Proven.




I like fantasyland too. Not like I have idiotic stuff like that when I visit it, just saying.


----------



## August West (Nov 16, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> That there was massive cheating in GA is undeniable.
> 
> Zionist 911 W "Biden Republican" Brad Raffensberger is one of the worst liars in American history.


What`s undeniable is that you loons belong in an institution where you can get the help you need. Hitler didn`t like Jews either.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

August West said:


> Hitler didn`t like Jews either.




WTF does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

August West said:


> What`s undeniable is that you loons belong in an institution where you can get the help you need. Hitler didn`t like Jews either.


Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.




Ever notice when the libs start getting uncomfortable they always try and change the subject to avoid answering the question? Because I notice that all the time on here.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

Took thirty seconds to find this. And ten seconds were wasted rolling my eyes. 









						Posts misrepresent impact of missing ballot images in Georgia
					

CLAIM: The fact that some Georgia counties cannot produce the original electronic ballot images from the 2020 election indicates that election fraud took place. Now the state has no way to verify that the ballots are legitimate reflections of what went through the machines.




					apnews.com
				




The original paper ballots are still in possession. So bite me.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.



Really? The founders said you had a right to inspect the electronic image of a ballot?


----------



## Care4all (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Fact Check: Thousands Of 2020 Ballot Images Required By Law CANNOT Be Produced By Georgia Election Officials -- But They Still Have All 5 Million Originals | Lead Stories
					

Did Georgia election officials fall short of producing all the 2020 election ballot images required by law? Yes, that's true:...




					leadstories.com


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Took thirty seconds to find this. And ten seconds were wasted rolling my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And what proof do we have of this except their word?


----------



## Winco (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.


They did 3 audits.  NOT good enough for you?
Wrong people?
Wrong method?
WTF over.

Be specific and tell us exactly what you want.

People did look at the ballots.  Just not you.

You getting to look at them in a different matter.
You wouldn't even know what to look for.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And what proof do we have of this except their word?



The Republican Secretary of State is lying to help a Democrat? Really? 

What is the campaign going to look like next year? Elect Republicans because they can’t run elections. Idiots.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Really? The founders said you had a right to inspect the electronic image of a ballot?


The founders said elections are the responsibilty of the state legislatures. If those legislatures refuse to be transparent they are violating state laws. What part of that don't you understand? If there was no fraud the ballots should bear out that fact. What is the problem if there was no fraaud? No one ever answers that question they just make excuses. That is not good enough for the tax paying citizens of GA. who only want the truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> They did 3 audits.  NOT good enough for you?
> Wrong people?
> Wrong method?
> WTF over.
> ...


No it is not good enough you moron. What the fuck are you reading that makes you think it is?


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The founders said elections are the responsibilty of the state legislatures. If those legislatures refuse to be transparent they are violating state laws. What part of that don't you understand? If there was no fraud the ballots should bear out that fact. What is the problem if there was no fraaud? No one ever answers that question they just make excuses. That is not good enough for the tax paying citizens of GA. who only want the truth.



So you are saying the Republicans are incapable of running an election? After all the SOS and County supervisors in a majority of counties are Republicans. So why should we elect Republicans again?


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> The Republican Secretary of State is lying to help a Democrat? Really?
> 
> What is the campaign going to look like next year? Elect Republicans because they can’t run elections. Idiots.





Yep,.. changing the subject again and avoiding the question as usual.


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.


hahahahahaha.....


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Free and Fair Election.
> Proven.
> The "Big Lie" is dead.
> 
> ...



Nobody calls it the big lie besides the Sleepy joe who has the worst approval rating in history.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So you are saying the Republicans are incapable of running an election? After all the SOS and County supervisors in a majority of counties are Republicans. So why should we elect Republicans again?


That is exactly what I am saying. The hate for Trump crossed party lines, or didn't you notice that?


----------



## Winco (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And what proof do we have of this except their word?


Russia, Russia, Russia.  Remember that.

Let's relive all that again too.
trump cheated, congress (mainly the Senate) protected him and his lying ass.
All for Party over Country.

Now trump is promoting trump over Party over Country.

Yes, let's revisit Russia, Russia, Russia EVERY DAY, in 20 threads each day.

The Big Lie is Dead.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> hahahahahaha.....


If there was no fraud viewing the ballots will not change a thing. Right? So what is the problem?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 16, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Right Side News
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


Just like CNN, MSNBC, ABC, The Washington Post, etc…


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 16, 2021)

pknopp said:


> States are done appeasing the cult.


We see what is in power. Nothing but total morons would vote that in. This is of the Village.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Winco said:


> Russia, Russia, Russia.  Remember that.
> 
> Let's relive all that again too.
> trump cheated, congress (mainly the Senate) protected him and his lying ass.
> ...


Your big lie is dead. Remember, half the country does not believe you. Deal with it, and release the ballots.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> If there was no fraud viewing the ballots will not change a thing. Right? So what is the problem?





The problem is they do not have an argument so they do everything they can to try and get us to change the subject. Obviously it doesn't work though.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> [/ENDTHREAD]


You can count and recount counterfeit money all day long and have the numbers match, fucking hacks.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> The Republican Secretary of State is lying to help a Democrat? Really?
> 
> What is the campaign going to look like next year? Elect Republicans because they can’t run elections. Idiots.


He lied to Trump on the telephone. He said his numbers were not the same as Trump's that Trump got from GA."s own data. Yes a Republican would lie. Look at Cheney.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter.  Nothing outside their universe matters to these rubes.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Yep,.. changing the subject again and avoiding the question as usual.



No. The Secretary of State in Georgia is a Republican. You are saying that the Republican is lying to help a Democrat. You are saying the Republicans who are the County Election Officials in a vast majority of Georgia Counties are incompetent or corrupt.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> No. The Secretary of State in Georgia is a Republican. You are saying that the Republican is lying to help a Democrat. You are saying the Republicans who are the County Election Officials in a vast majority of Georgia Counties are incompetent or corrupt.


That is exactly what she is saying. I just told you the SOS lied about his own states data. Gabriel Sterling another Republican broadcasted his hate for Trump in 2016. That is the guy who tried to debunk the suitcases of hidden ballots.

Do you even know what you are talking about? You seem to be completely uninformed.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> No. The Secretary of State in Georgia is a Republican. You are saying that the Republican is lying to help a Democrat. You are saying the Republicans who are the County Election Officials in a vast majority of Georgia Counties are incompetent or corrupt.





And your point is? Not all republicans are good. Just look at Mike Pence.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

I see some of my posts were deleted. The truth can be nasty. An adult realizes that.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Surprisingly enough I agree with you,.. because people are literally that stupid.


Yeah everyone else is stupid.  But not you, right?

Biden won.  Trump lost.  And  there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I see some of my posts were deleted. The truth can be nasty. An adult realizes that.





Yeah, but a true adult shouldn't censor you for telling the truth. I have a couple of suspects who might be behind it, but I'm not going to name names.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Yeah everyone else is stupid.  But not you, right?
> 
> Biden won.  Trump lost.  And  there is nothing you can do about it.


Even if Biden cheated, right?


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> And your point is? Not all republicans are good. Just look at Mike Pence.



So if they promote an insane conspiracy theory without proof then they are a good Republican. I guess we need a new name for Trump approved politicians. I know we can call them Clowns.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

pknopp said:


> States are done appeasing the cult.


I hope so.....tho, Wyoming is being stupid atm.  (at least the righties)


----------



## otto105 (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So if they promote an insane conspiracy theory without proof then they are a good Republican. I guess we need a new name for Trump approved politicians. I know we can call them Clowns.


Or ass-clowns.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> What's even funnier is they thought that Trump winning was stolen when he turned out to be our best president in history and probably got more people to his rallies than any president ever,.. and then you look at Biden's events.


"he turned out to be our best president in history"


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So if they promote an insane conspiracy theory without proof then they are a good Republican. I guess we need a new name for Trump approved politicians. I know we can call them Clowns.





Well,.. the 2020 election was a circus anyways.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

TeeDub said:


> Anyone who believes old Joe, who didn't leave his basement to campaign got 81 million votes, you are a gullible fool. And we were told Acorn was disbanded for their corrupt ways during the Obama reign, they just split up into local groups to harvest ballots and to make sure the dead voted.


We know that cultists have a very hard time picturing that most of America thinks he's an idiot.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Asking to see the ballots is a Constitutional right.


And?    (they were seen)


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever looked into any of these claims for yourself to see if they are valid?    When you read these stories do you the do your own leg work and see if they are telling you the truth?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

ConserveGuy said:


> Nobody calls it the big lie besides the Sleepy joe who has the worst approval rating in history.


So, you don't pay attention....so surprise you're a cultist.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your big lie is dead. Remember, half the country does not believe you. Deal with it, and release the ballots.


Your Big Lie is dead.....   You really don't get what you just said, do you?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Well,.. the 2020 election was a circus anyways.


That "circus" was counted, recounted, and even counted completely by hand.  Each count matched the previous one.

Then as a real slap in the face.  The senate election of January 5th 2021, which was probably the closest watched election in American history, resulted in a BIGGER democratic victory margin than the vote for the president.

So how to you account for such a closely watched election resulting in even more votes for the democrats than the one you claim was a free for all.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Your Big Lie is dead.....   You really don't get what you just said, do you?


Your big lie is dead. Half the country knows there was fraud. To this day GA. is still trying cover it up.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your big lie is dead. Half the country knows there was fraud. To this day GA. is still trying cover it up.


Republicans refuse to admit they lost.

Step one, hold a statewide election in Georgia.
Result, the democrat won.
Step two, allege massive fraud, and that the election wasn't allowed to be monitored.
Step three, hold another election, with close monitoring.  Closer than ever before.
Result, the democrats won by even more.
Step four, ignore the Georgia results, because it disproves election fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And?    (they were seen)


No they weren't. They would not be in court if they were you dumbass.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Republicans refuse to admit they lost.
> 
> Step one, hold a statewide election in Georgia.
> Result, the democrat won.
> ...


Stacy Abrams put the election workers into place for that Senate election. It was just as phony as the presidential election.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Stacy Abrams put the election workers into place for that Senate election. It was just as phony as the presidential election.


It was also the most closely watched, and closely monitored by people both in state and from out of state.  Republicans called for people to monitor the election from stem to stern.

They got to watch those counting the vote from "closer than 6 feet" as court ordered.  And the result, with all those eyes watching what happened?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> It was also the most closely watched, and closely monitored by people both in state and from out of state.  Republicans called for people to monitor the election from stem to stern.
> 
> They got to watch those counting the vote from "closer than 6 feet" as court ordered.  And the result, with all those eyes watching what happened?


And they were pushed away because of Covid. They ignored the court like they did the laws. Stop lying that election was stolen.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And they were pushed away because of Covid.



That did not happen in the Ga senate election, quit lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> That did not happen in the Ga senate election, quit lying.


Prove it did not. And a real source would be nice. You won't find one.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it did not. And a real source would be nice.



Dude, it is your claim, support it or it gets added to all your other lies you cannot support. 

it is impossible to prove it did not happen as one cannot prove a negative.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And they were pushed away because of Covid. They ignored the court like they did the laws. Stop lying that election was stolen.


Nobody is claiming fraud in the January 5th election.
And the result was a democdratic victory 4 times as big as the one in November.

An election under the magnifying glass, resulted in an even bigger democratic victory.  Explain that?


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Have you ever looked into any of these claims for yourself to see if they are valid?    When you read these stories do you the do your own leg work and see if they are telling you the truth?





Can you give me any supporting evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Dude, it is your claim, support it or it gets added to all your other lies you cannot support.
> 
> it is impossible to prove it did not happen as one cannot prove a negative.







__





						Maintenance Mode
					

Site will be available soon. Thank you for your patience!




					djhjmedia.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> Can you give me any supporting evidence to the contrary?



You did not answer the question...funny how that happens. 

But it seems some others have done that.   The bigger question is why you do not do these things for yourself.

For example I watched some of the early hearings on the election and possible theft, I was open to the idea it could have happened.

The one held at the hotel in Michigan by the Michigan senate started with a Dem senator asking if the witnesses would be sworn in, she was told she was out of order and it was not necessary.

Then I watched Rudy say that more ballots were mailed back in Pa than were mailed out. I thought, wow that is a smoking gun. Then I did my own research and it took less than 5 min to find out he lied.

Then I watched the hearings in Ga, where they has real life data analyst (my profession by the way). He talked about statistical anomalies. He said that an individual precinct going more than 75% for one candidate was rare and that a precinct going more than 90% for one candidate was a sure sign of fraud. This sounded pretty compelling so I did my own research. I looked at the 2016 results for Atlanta, Salt Lake City and Austin Tx. What I found was that not only is one precinct going 90% for one candidate not proof of fraud, it is pretty common, for candidates from both parties. So, this guy was either really bad at his job or he lied.

And then I watched the first Az hearings, and they put up a guy they called an "expert mathematician", he used a lot of words but did not really say anything except a few lies. Imagine my shock when I found this same guy's profile on LinkedIn and found out he was not a mathematician, that he had not training nor education is math or analytics. Turns out he is a financial planner that loves conspiracy theories. I am not sure if the Repubs in Az were dishonest or incompetent and did not check his credentials.

Have you ever bothered to do anything like that to see if what you were being told was true?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You did not answer the question...funny how that happens.
> 
> But it seems some others have done that.   The bigger question is why you do not do these things for yourself.
> 
> ...


Who told you Rudy lied? Who told you that guy in AZ. liked conspiracy theories?


----------



## ConserveGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So, you don't pay attention....so surprise you're a cultist



I'm definitely paying attention more than you think. The real cultists are the ones who hate Trump and his supporters each day. I laugh at people like you. Mainly because President Trump won and he can win again lol


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should add that the republican GOP picks half the election workers who actually count or verify the  ballots.


----------



## FJB (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> You did not answer the question...funny how that happens.




Ironically neither did you.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You should add that the republican GOP picks half the election workers who actually count or verify the  ballots.


Did that happen? You have no fucking idea what happened. You have been told by liars.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who told you Rudy lied? Who told you that guy in AZ. liked conspiracy theories?


I think it was a federal judge who got Rudy's law license suspended in New York for lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I think it was a federal judge who got Rudy's law license suspended in New York for lying.


There you go, a political hit job. You proud of that?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Did that happen? You have no fucking idea what happened. You have been told by liars.


That is in accordance with Georgia law.  And overseen and verified by the republican Sec of State, and republican election officials.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I think it was a federal judge who got Rudy's law license suspended in New York for lying.





Lastamender said:


> There you go, a political hit job. You proud of that?


The New York Supreme Court suspended Giuliani's license over his “demonstrably false and misleading statements” about the election.

 An appeals court suspended Rudy Giuliani from practicing law in New York on Thursday because he made false statements


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That is in accordance with Georgia law.  And overseen and verified by the republican Sec of State, and republican election officials.


An SOS who lied to a sitting president about his own states data. That is a fact. The phone call proved it.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The New York Supreme Court suspended Giuliani's license over his “demonstrably false and misleading statements” about the election.
> 
> An appeals court suspended Rudy Giuliani from practicing law in New York on Thursday because he made false statements


False according to who? Political hit job.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> An SOS who lied to a sitting president about his own states data. That is a fact. The phone call proved it.


Actually the phone call proved Trump was trying to get the Sec of State to "find" 11,780 votes.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> False according to who? Political hit job.


By a judge of the New York supreme court, and then upheld by the New York court of appeals.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually the phone call proved Trump was trying to get the Sec of State to "find" 11,780 votes.


That was taken out of context like about half the shit you say Trump said. For Christ's sake. Next.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> By a judge of the New York supreme court, and then upheld by the New York court of appeals.


All political. Judges are elected.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2021)

True the Vote: Abrams’ Sister’s Ruling Wrong on Law, Clear Conflict - TrueTheVote
					

Know about Post - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org
				




Sued to get voter rolls corrected .........Sister throws out case.  Abrams...........pfffft.






						Latest Business News & Updates - Biznewspost
					






					biznewspost.com


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who told you Rudy lied?



Nobody did, that is my whole point. I do not need someone to tell me what to think, I am not like you.   I did my own research and found the true numbers and he lied.  

I did this for you after you quoted the lie by the guy in Az. I gave you the real numbers and you told me you did not care about them, you were going to believe what you were told no matter what the facts were


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> An SOS who lied to a sitting president about his own states data. That is a fact. The phone call proved it.



What lie did the SOS tell the sitting president?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2021)

True the Vote Wins Preliminary Court Battle Against Stacey Abrams' Fair Fight in Georgia
					

A federal judge on Friday blocked an effort by Stacey Abrams's group, Fair Fight, to block True The Vote's activities in Georgia.




					www.breitbart.com
				




364000 on the roll that no longer lived there.  This and the drop boxes gave the DNC the majority in the Senate.  As the Abrams sisters are UNETHICAL AS HELL.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nobody did, that is my whole point. I do not need someone to tell me what to think, I am not like you.   I did my own research and found the true numbers and he lied.
> 
> I did this for you after you quoted the lie by the guy in Az. I gave you the real numbers and you told me you did not care about them, you were going to believe what you were told no matter what the facts were


You are projecting. I think for myself. Where did you find the true numbers?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2021)

The battle continues in Georgia to end the corruption there in their voting.

True the vote was an ORG attacked by the left under Obama.  True the vote testified on the abuse to Congress.........and they don't quit.  Amazing people there.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are projecting. I think for myself.



No you do, you even said so yourself.   



Lastamender said:


> Where did you find the true numbers?



It is called the internet, perhaps you have heard of it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2021)

True the Vote Wins IRS Battle as Judge Orders Tax Agency to Pay Up
					

True the Vote, a nonpartisan conservative election integrity group, won a federal court case and shall be awarded maximum attorney fees.




					www.breitbart.com
				




Information of the legal battle that lasted 10 years against the Federal agencies like the IRS from the Obama administration that used Federal agencies to attack citizens like True the Vote


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> No you do, you even said so yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> It is called the internet, perhaps you have heard of it.


Where? Why won't you answer?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Where? Why won't you answer?



Why should I?  Last time I gave you exact numbers and did the math for you and you told me you did not care about the facts, you were told something and that was good enough for you.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Why should I?  Last time I gave you exact numbers and did the math for you and you told me you did not care about the facts, you were told something and that was good enough for you.


I never said I did not care about facts. Please produce that post. Thanks.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> By a judge of the New York supreme court, and then upheld by the New York court of appeals.






Lastamender said:


> All political. Judges are elected.



Not in New York.   They are confirmed by the state senate, which in the case of the majority of the sitting judges were confirmed by a republican senate.

So much for claiming they were political.  If anything, they were republicans.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Not in New York.   They are confirmed by the state senate, which in the case of the majority of the sitting judges were confirmed by a republican senate.
> 
> So much for claiming they were political.  If anything, they were republicans.


Then they are appointed by politicians. That is even worse.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Then they are appointed by politicians. That is even worse.



So it is bad if they are elected, worse if they are appointed.

Exactly how the fuck do you think Judges should get their positions?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Then they are appointed by politicians. That is even worse.


They were confirmed by a republican New York senate.

Are you claiming republicans voted for a democrat partisan judge?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So it is bad if they are elected, worse if they are appointed.
> 
> Exactly how the fuck do you think Judges should get their positions?


Merit would be nice.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Merit would be nice.



who decides their merit?  Who judges the judges?   

According to you it cannot be the voters and it cannot be elected officials.  So, who is left to judge their merit?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So it is bad if they are elected, worse if they are appointed.
> 
> Exactly how the fuck do you think Judges should get their positions?


He didn't have a clue how judges are appointed in New York.  So he assumed they were elected (WRONG)  and when told they were nominated by the Governor and confirmed by the senate (republican controlled in New York at the time) he was against that too.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> He didn't have a clue how judges are appointed in New York.  So he assumed they were elected (WRONG)  and when told they were nominated by the Governor and confirmed by the senate (republican controlled in New York at the time) he was against that too.



There is very little I have found he has a clue about.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Merit would be nice.


And who do you want to judge that merit?

Politicians, who are elected, or by other judges who are not.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And who do you want to judge that merit?
> 
> Politicians, who are elected, or by other judges who are not.


You are deflecting from the fact voters have to sue to see the votes in GA. Why is that if there was no fraud?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 16, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> "Georgia counties still have all the paper ballots cast in the election, according to the Secretary of State’s office. The results of the presidential race in Georgia were counted three times, and all three tallies showed Democrat Joe Biden prevailing"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are deflecting from the fact voters have to sue to see the votes in GA. Why is that if there was no fraud?


You are running away from acknowledging that Rudy Giuliani's accusers (that he lied) were republican confirmed judges on the New York court of appeals.
These are the highest judges in the state, and to answer your question of "sez who"  that Rudy Giuliani was lying about the election,  it's as I said, the highest judges in New York.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You are running away from acknowledging that Rudy Giuliani's accusers (that he lied) were republican confirmed judges on the New York court of appeals.
> These are the highest judges in the state, and to answer your question of "sez who"  that Rudy Giuliani was lying about the election,  it's as I said, the highest judges in New York.


I am running back to the topic of this thread. Why is it so hard to get the ballots if there was no fraud?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are deflecting from the fact voters have to sue to see the votes in GA. Why is that if there was no fraud?


Because as with most election laws, the ballots re under the control of the county election boards, who are legally bound to keep them secure,  That's why someone needs a court order to get access to them.

It's election law.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Because as with most election laws, the ballots re under the control of the county election boards, who are legally bound to keep them secure,  That's why someone needs a court order to get access to them.
> 
> It's election law.


Well, then what is the problem? Voters want to see them.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am running back to the topic of this thread. Why is it so hard to get the ballots if there was no fraud?



As I said, that's in accordance with election law.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Well, then what is the problem? Voters want to see them.


Then they need to get a judge to O.K. it.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Then they need to get a judge to O.K. it.


Why wouldn't he? What are the people telling him not to worried about? Do you assholes want to help prove there was no fraud? Those ballots would do that, if there was no fraud.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why wouldn't he? What are the people telling him not to worried about? Do you assholes want to help prove there was no fraud? Those ballots would do that, if there was no fraud.



You have it backwards.  If there was fraud, there would be either people who committed the fraud, or witnesses to those committing fraud.  Since it's claimed there was fraud in thousands of ballots, you would need hundreds of people in on it.  And all you need is ONE, to tell what they saw to the judge.

The problem is that none of the "witnesses" saw any fraud.  They saw suspicious behavior.  They heard all kinds of conspiracy theories.  But nobody could describe any actual fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You have it backwards.  If there was fraud, there would be either people who committed the fraud, or witnesses to those committing fraud.  Since it's claimed there was fraud in thousands of ballots, you would need hundreds of people in on it.  And all you need is ONE, to tell what they saw to the judge.
> 
> The problem is that none of the "witnesses" saw any fraud.  They saw suspicious behavior.  They heard all kinds of conspiracy theories.  But nobody could.


There were witnesses, they were ignored. If not ignored smeared unmercifully. Actions like that come from the guilty.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There were witnesses, they were ignored. If not ignored smeared unmercifully. Actions like that come from the guilty.


They were not ignored.  The judges in the case read their affidavits, and as made public by the judge in one of Rudy Giuliani's cases, the judge asked Rudy if he read the affidavit, and Rudy said he had not.

So we know that the judges have been reading the  affidavits.  But the judges mentioned that they were filled with suppositions, conjectures, suspicions, and claims like yours, that if there was no fraud, people wouldn't be behaving as they were.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Judges reading the affidavits have asked election officials to explain the actions described in the affidavits, and the election officials were able to explain that what was witnesses was normal election conduct.  Like the "suitcases" stored under a table at the counting of the ballots in Georgia.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Judges reading the affidavits have asked election officials to explain the actions described in the affidavits, and the election officials were able to explain that what was witnesses was normal election conduct.  Like the "suitcases" stored under a table at the counting of the ballots in Georgia.


What part of that I or others do not trust those people you don't understand? One is an avowed Trump hater and the other made a deal without the legislature to count unverified ballots. The GA. election was the most corrupt one in the country


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What part of that I or others do not trust those people you don't understand?


You keep saying that nobody, not the county election board, not the secretaries of state, not the governors, not the state or federal judges.

You're saying the only people you can trust are a twice impeached president, and his currently either disbarred, or about to be disbarred lawyers.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There were witnesses, they were ignored. If not ignored smeared unmercifully. Actions like that come from the guilty.


They were not ignored. Judges read their affidavits, and even questioned Rudy Giuliani about the contents of those affidavits.
When the judges pointed out they didn't contain any actual proof of fraud, Rudy said it wasn't his job to check the contents of the affidavits.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What part of that I or others do not trust those people you don't understand? One is an avowed Trump hater and the other made a deal without the legislature to count unverified ballots. The GA. election was the most corrupt one in the country


Then how do you explain when they held an election two months later under the closest of scrutiny.   They couldn't find any evidence of fraud.  Yet the outcome had democrats winning by four times their previous victory margin.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You keep saying that nobody, not the county election board, not the secretaries of state, not the governors, not the state or federal judges.
> 
> You're saying the only people you can trust are a twice impeached president, and his currently either disbarred, or about to be disbarred lawyers.


The state in question here. No way I would believe them. Or anyone who works for them. The SOS severely abused his power. The election could be decertified for that alone.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Then how do you explain when they held an election two months later under the closest of scrutiny.   They couldn't find any evidence of fraud.  Yet the outcome had democrats winning by four times their previous victory margin.


With Stacy Abrams people counting the votes.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The state in question here. No way I would believe them. Or anyone who works for them. The SOS severely abused his power. The election could be decertified for that alone.


Well I hate to tell you, but on this point the constitution and federal law are clear.   The EC vote on December 12th was finalized on January 6th.  And nothing that happens after January 6th, can reverse the conclusions of January 6th. 

The only thing that recounts and audits have done is to show that there was no voter fraud, and that Biden actually won by even more votes than back in November.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> With Stacy Abrams people counting the votes.


So did the state GOP.  Georgia law has the votes counted by mixed teams of a democrat and a republican.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 16, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Well I hate to tell you, but on this point the constitution and federal law are clear.   The EC vote on December 12th was finalized on January 6th.  And nothing that happens after January 6th, can reverse the conclusions of January 6th.
> 
> The only thing that recounts and audits have done is to show that there was no voter fraud, and that Biden actually won by even more votes than back in November.


What you are saying is you don't care if it was stolen. Shame on you.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What you are saying is you don't care if it was stolen. Shame on you.


I'm saying the election you claim was stolen, was followed up by an election that was closely monitored for a repeat of the previous election.
And what they found is that there was no fraud in the second election, and the democrats won by four times as much as before.

IF there was fraud, they wouldn't have been able to get away with it in the second time.


----------



## rightnow909 (Nov 17, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You have it backwards.  If there was fraud, there would be either people who committed the fraud, or witnesses to those committing fraud.  Since it's claimed there was fraud in thousands of ballots, you would need hundreds of people in on it.  And all you need is ONE, to tell what they saw to the judge.
> 
> The problem is that none of the "witnesses" saw any fraud.  They saw suspicious behavior.  They heard all kinds of conspiracy theories.  But nobody could describe any actual fraud.


there were numerous affadavits attesting to fraud


----------



## surada (Dec 3, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence. Honestly, I'm surprised that a lot of people on here and the world today haven't found out yet that fraud keeps popping up everywhere you look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOL

RSBN stands for Right Side Broadcasting Network. As the name suggests, it is a broadcasting network that shows all the media coverage from the conservative side of the spectrum. This American company was founded by Joe Seales in 2015. The network is popularly known for its YouTube coverage of Donald Trump’s rallies.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 4, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> That's why the libs deny it. That's all they can do because they can never win with their counter arguments,.. if they even have any that is.


306>232.
You lose.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 4, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What you are saying is you don't care if it was stolen. Shame on you.


Any arrests yet?


----------



## FJB (Dec 4, 2021)

candycorn said:


> 306>232.
> You lose.




Nope, America lost.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 8, 2021)

The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of hiding the evidence.


Crackpot propaganda mills just keep churning out the poo poo and the hapless dupes just keep swallowing it - all because they're weird worshipers of a Cry Baby Loser who lacks the testicular fortitude to admit he lost. Instead the Loser incites his goons to attack Congress, and he leads his goons' assault on American democracy.





*“We’re going to whine! We’re going to whine so much…*
*We’re going to whine so much, you’re going to be so sick and tired of whining,
you’re going to come to me and go ‘Please, please, we can’t whine anymore…
Please, we beg you sir, we don’t want to whine anymore. It’s too much! …
And I’m going to say ‘I’m sorry, but we’re going to keep
whining, whining, whining, whining!”* ​


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 8, 2021)

*Third and final Georgia audit rejects Trump fraud claims*​


The Doctor's Wife said:


> This is just another example of


... why an honorable Republican Georgia Secretary of State who, following recounts and audits that confirmed the accuracy of the certified vote, still refused to fake it, has to endure Trump goons threatening his family.

*People anonymously sent them multiple death threats amid his feud with Trump over the 2020 election.*​
~ _Overall, we rate __*Right Side Broadcasting Network (RSBN)*__ right *biased and Questionable based on the promotion of conspiracy theories, right-wing propaganda, the use of poor sources, and failed fact checks.*_​








						Right Side Broadcasting Network (RSBN)
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				



​


----------



## Turtlesoup (Dec 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> Voter tallies INCREASED in every State for the 2020 election.
> I'll say it, the distain for POS trump was so large, that 81 million sane people submitted their ballots for POTUS Biden.


I am tired of this BULLSHIT nonsense of claiming that People hated Trump so much that they voted against him.   We know this isn't true because if it were a vote against trump turnout---the votes would have been spread out over the counties not just occurring in a few select dem controlled areas in select states.   Hate votes would have been spread more evenly across the counties and states.  They weren't--


----------



## Winco (Dec 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Hate votes would have been spread more evenly across the counties and states. They weren't--


They were.
Just check the data, total votes in all States.


----------



## schmidlap (Dec 8, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I am tired of this BULLSHIT nonsense of claiming that People hated Trump so much that they voted against him.   We know this isn't true because if it were a vote against trump turnout---the votes would have been spread out over the counties not just occurring in a few select dem controlled areas in select states.   Hate votes would have been spread more evenly across the counties and states.  They weren't--


The Cry baby Loser, after four years of consistent, relentless negative public assessment in numerous independent surveys, was, as one would reasonably expect, defeated in his bid for re-election.

He then lost every recount, audit, and dozens of court challenges. All states certified their election results, and the President was awarded 306 electoral votes, officially recognized by Congress with the previous Vice President presiding, despite Trump's goons violent assault to prevent the will of the People from being enacted.

A year later, not even the most fanatical Trump bum kissers have been able to contrive a single suspect in the imaginary vast conspiracy to steal a _"Landslide!"_

Not even the most virulent Trumpers in the U.S. Senate, the U.S. House of Representatives, nor in any Republican state administration in the land, nor any Trumpy attorneys anywhere are pursuing the fantasy in any legal venue.

Only the nut jobs cling to the Cry Baby Loser's big lie. If he and they can't handle the truth, then they can't handle the truth.


----------

